# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Фильмы о суициде

## grey

Здесь буду писать все фильмы о суициде.
Если Вы тоже знаете подобные фильмы то напишите! поможем друг другу!

Но пожалуйста фильмы должны быть именно о суициде, а не про наркоту или в начале чел совершил самоубийство и дальше фильм о другом. Такие фильмы ненадо!

Описания к своим фильмам пишу сам, а не по книжному, поэтому заранее сорри за это.

----------


## grey

Останься / Stay


Год выхода:  2005 
Жанр:  Триллер  Драма   
Режиссер:  Марк Форстер /Marc Forster/ 
В ролях:  Эван Макгрегор /Ewan McGregor/, Райан Гослинг /Ryan Gosling/, Кэйт Бертон /Kate Burton/, Наоми Уоттс /Naomi Watts/, Элизабет Ризер /Elizabeth Reaser/, Боб Хоскинс /Bob Hoskins/
Продолжительность:  1:39

Психолог который занимаеться лечением суицидников берёться за подростка который хочет покончить жизнь самоубийством в эту субботу. Он ищет его родню, пытаеться найти его после того как он сбежал от него.

Фильм немного артхаусный вроде

----------


## grey

Вымышленные герои / Imaginary Heroes 

кадры из фильма здесь 

Год выхода: 2004 
Жанр: Драма 
Режиссер: Дэн Харрис /Dan Harris/ 
В ролях: Сигурни Уивер /Sigourney Weaver/, Эмиль Хирш /Emile Hirsch/, Джефф Дэниелс /Jeff Daniels/, Мишель Уильямс /Michelle Williams/, Кип Пардю /Kip Pardue/
Продолжительность: 1:51

Брат подростка совершает самоубийство. Его родители думают что он тоже последует за ним. Он вроде пытаеться развлекаться. Но задумываеться о эвтаназии, смысле жизни и тем вообще зачем живёт.

----------


## Beata

Прерванная жизнь (Girl, Interrupted) 

Фильм просто супер, может не полностью о суициде, но равнодушным после просмотра остаться трудно

----------


## GanibaL

Я бы с удовольствием подсказал бы вам какой-нибудь фильм,но ничего кроме "девственниц-самоубийц" из фильмов про суицид не видел,а про него уже писали туты.Сам ищу фильмы подобного рода,но похоже их очень и очень мало...Наверное потому,что тяжело сделать подобный фильм не нарушив законы,типа пропаганда суицида и т.д.        Бесят,суки

----------


## Аска

Фильм "Часы".
Вещь, которая трогает, сколько бы раз я его ни посмотрела.
Вещь, которая заставляет задуматься о жизни - и о самоубийстве.
Великолепные актрисы. Великолепный сюжет.
Потрясающая музыка.
Аннотация, скриншоты

----------


## Psalm69

"Покидая Лас-Вегас" (реж. Майк Фиггис, 1995)
сильный фильм. и единственный по-моему, где Николас Кейдж не отвратителен  :Smile: 
я - стыдно сказать, давно это было - даже чуть чуть плакал, когда первый раз смотрел. Кейдж играет алкаша, который решает спиться до смерти, поскольку в жизни все пошло наперекосяк. Элизабет Шу - его возлюбленную, проститутку. и все это под музыку Стинга (не люблю, но он там был к месту).
не буду говорить, как кончается, сами посмотрите.

----------


## NoNaMe

"Олд-Бой"(Корейский)
В фильме целых три самоубийства и вокруг двух даже сюжет есть.
Чела сажает в комнату неизвестно кто, он там проводит 16 лет и выходит мстить. Очь жестокий фильм.
"Смейся и весь мир будет смеяться вместе с тобой, плач и ты будешь плакать в одиночестве"

----------


## Anubis

недавно посмотрел отличный фильм Марко Феррери "Большая жратва" (1973), если кто достанет - рекомендую. Помимо отличного актерского состава - один Мастрояни чего стоит! - фильм еще и представляет из себя отличную социальную аллегорию. Суть сюжета в том что четверо респектабельнейших джентльмено в самом расцвете  собираются в особняке однооо из них, чтобы покончить с собой путем обжорства и надо заметить им это удается. Не буду пересказывать все перепетии, это надо смотреть

----------


## stre10k

ой, народ, а не подскажете где это добро качнуть можно? оч посмотреть хочется...

----------


## Pain

*Anubis* 


> недавно посмотрел отличный фильм Марко Феррери "Большая жратва" (1973), если кто достанет - рекомендую.


 "Большая жратва"  тут http://kinoarhiv.com/modules.php?nam...ereng=&letter=  (через eMule).  Но в графе жанр написано комедия?!.... 



> ой, народ, а не подскажете где это добро качнуть можно? оч посмотреть хочется...


 Если качать через Осла:
http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/4031 "Останься"
http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/2357 "Вымышленные герои"
http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/1722 "Прерванная жизнь"
http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/1785 "Покидая Лас-Вегас"
Но через осла качать достаточно долго!, ща ещё гляну чё там с торрентами...

----------


## VerteX

Фильм MAY
Самыйлучший фильм всех времен!



Мэй
May  

Описание фильма 

Режисёр:
Лаки МакКи /Lucky McKee/ 

В ролях:
Анджела Беттис /Angela Bettis/, Джереми Систо /Jeremy Sisto/, Анна Фарис /Anna Faris/, Джеймс Дювал /James Duval/, Николь Хилтц /Nichole Hiltz/, Кевин Гэйдж /Kevin Gage/ 

Студия:
Lions Gate Films 

Жанр:
Ужасы 

Описание:
С самого детства Мэй была постоянным объектом насмешек родителей и знакомых. Ее единственной подругой была странная кукла, подаренная матерью. Став взрослой и устроившись на работу в ветеринарную клинику, Мэй пытается найти себе друга. Но Эдам, в которого она влюблена, отвергает Мэй, жестоко насмеявшись над ее чувствами. Так не лучше ли создать себе нового, идеального друга? Ведь Мэй отлично умеет обращаться с хирургическим скальпелем и портняжными ножницами... Примечания: Новый "Франкенштейн" в стиле "Кэрри" с добавлением кое-каких рецептов Ганнибала Лектера! "Серебряный ворон" международного фестиваля фантастических фильмов в Брюсселе. 2 приза Каталонского международного фестиваля фантастических фильмов в Ситхесе. Приз международного фестиваля фантастических фильмов в Жерарме. 4 приза международного фестиваля фантастических фильмов в Малаге.  

Мэй (англ. May) — имя молодой девушки, которую в детстве поразила болезнь глаза. Ей пришлось носить повязку на глазу, что отпугивало от неё сверстников, поэтому у неё не было друзей. Но её мама всегда говорила: «Если не можешь найти друзей, сделай их своими руками» и на день рождения подарила ей куклу, первую куклу, которую она сделала сама…

Мэй работает в ветеринарной клинике хирургом. Однажды она влюбляется в парня по имени Адам, которого случайно встречает на улице. Он пока не знает её, но в скором времени Мэй поджидает его в забегаловке, и когда он засыпает, будит его в момент некоторой близости с ним. Позже они встречаются снова и знакомятся.

Мэй — неопытная девушка, абсолютно неопытная, и одним глупым поступком отталкивает от себя Адама. Ещё одно разочарование ждёт Мэй, когда её подруга-лесбиянка Полли находит себе новую любовницу.


Мэй обижается и злится на всех и срывает злобу на кота, которого убивает пепельницей.

Куклу, единственную подругу девушки разрывают слепые дети в детдоме и это окончательно добивает девушку.


Кота она положила в морозильник и первый же парень, который оказался у неё дома, замечает это. Он называет её больной, а она убивает его. Мэй вспомнила слова матери и решила последовать примеру матери, сделав себе друзей, только не из тряпок, а из лучших частей тел своих знакомых. Так в список жертв попали Адам, подружка по работе и её новая любовница.

Мэй сшила нового друга, но друг не оживает, и Мэй решает, что он её не может видеть, другу нужна частичка Мэй, другу нужен её глаз. Недолго думая, Мэй вырезает у себя глаз и оживляет нового друга.


                  Художественные особенности
Фильм рассказывает об одинокой девушке и изобилует её наивными поступками и несерьёзными суждениями. Порой зрителю становится смешно наблюдать за ней. До определённого момента это совсем не драма, а забавная комедия. И до определённого момента можно забыть, с чего начался фильм.



З.Ы. Обязательно посмотрите этот фильм!!!

----------


## Anubis

> *Anubis* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 недавно посмотрел отличный фильм Марко Феррери "Большая жратва" (1973), если кто достанет - рекомендую.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  "Большая жратва"  тут http://kinoarhiv.com/modules.php?nam...ereng=&letter=  (через eMule).  Но в графе жанр написано комедия?!....


 Ну...с некоторой долей условности, это можно назвать черной комедией, хотя задуматься заставляет...

----------


## stre10k

на том же сайте, что указал *Pain* есть торрент-трекер, где есть эти фильмы. Спасибо за ссылки,  я с ed2k не дружу, но качаться поставил...

----------


## Pain

> на том же сайте, что указал *Pain* есть торрент-трекер, где есть эти фильмы. Спасибо за ссылки,  я с ed2k не дружу, но качаться поставил...


  Торрент там есть, но для этого надо регестрироваться, вчера в ночи у меня не получилось зарегиться  из за того что превышен лимит участников, надо ждать пока тамошние админы удалят чьи нить акаунты и освободиться место...  :lol: 
P.S. Я поставила на закачку через ослика фильм "Останься", уже скачалось около 70% - к моему удивлению достаточно быстро качается... :!:

----------


## fucka rolla

"the dоlls"  такеши китаны....

----------


## Misanthropia

Есть такой фильм DER TODESKING немецкого режиссера Йорга Буттгеррайта - я сам не смотрел но очень наслышан.
Семь дней - семь самоубийств. При чем нестандартных, неординарных самоубийств. У каждого героя своя история. В перерывах между историями нам показывают гниющее тело от которого в конце остается только скелет.

----------


## Lirty

Сегодня посмотрела фильм, называется "Класс"
Основная мысль не связана с суицидом, но суицид присутствует...
Если кто-то всётаки решит посмотреть...то вот(нужна регистрация)
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=508357
Фильм повествует об эстонской школе. Главный герой - Йозеп, терпит все унижения, которым подвергают его одноклассники, но в один прекрасный момент всё кардинально меняется и те, кто чувствовали себя сильными, унижая слабого, начинают задумываться над своими поступками...

----------


## Scream

> Сегодня посмотрела фильм, называется "Класс"
> Основная мысль не связана с суицидом, но суицид присутствует...
> Если кто-то всётаки решит посмотреть...то вот(нужна регистрация)
> http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=508357
> Фильм повествует об эстонской школе. Главный герой - Йозеп, терпит все унижения, которым подвергают его одноклассники, но в один прекрасный момент всё кардинально меняется и те, кто чувствовали себя сильными, унижая слабого, начинают задумываться над своими поступками...


 
хорошый фильм...


"Лиля навсегда" советую...




> Фильм - участник Венецианского кинофестиваля, 2 номинации на премию "Феликс", 5 премий "Золотой жук" и номинация, 2 премии Стокгольмского международного фестиваля, 3 премии международного фестиваля в Хихоне, выдвинут на Оскар от Швеции. Саундтрек: Тату, Rammstein, Antiloop, Alphaville.16-летняя Лиля живет в маленьком бедном городке где-то в бывшем Советском Союзе. Ее мать уехала в Америку с новым любовником, и Лиля ждет, когда ей пришлют приглашение. Не дождавшись от матери ни писем, ни денег, Лиля понимает, что ее бросили. У нее остается единственный друг - 11-летний Володя, с которым они мечтают о лучшей жизни. И однажды у Лили появляется надежда. Она влюбляется во взрослого симпатичного парня по имени Андрей, и он уговаривает Лилю поехать вместе с ним в Швецию, где возлюбленый её продает в сексуальное рабство...

----------


## NoNaMe

*Scream*
О! "Лиля навсегда" смотрел недавно, блин, девченка очень понравилась. 
Тоже рекомендую.

----------


## володя

Привет всем. Пишу научную работу по суицидам. Помогите пожалуйста кто чем может . Нужны фотки для презентации( желательно чернушные висельные) или любые другие. Буду очень благодарен!!!!!!!!

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> "the dоlls" такеши китаны....


 Да, "Dolls"("The Dolls" это другое кино) отличный фильм! Один из моих фаворитов у Китано.

2*володя*
Сайтов по подобной тематике в сети достаточно.
Или нужно что-то из... кхм, частных коллекций?)

----------


## Olmeka

> Фильм "Часы".
> 
> Вещь, которая трогает, сколько бы раз я его ни посмотрела.
> 
> Вещь, которая заставляет задуматься о жизни - и о самоубийстве.
> 
> Великолепные актрисы. Великолепный сюжет.
> 
> Потрясающая музыка.


 
Смотрела три раза и каждый раз ревела....каждый раз была так сильно потрясена, что и не описать ....Фильм очень мощный!!!

Советую всем посмотреть! Не пожалеете...Фильм о смысле жизни и смерти...Сама мысль о самоубийстве ведущая...


читала форум, увидела этот топик..и про такой замечательный фильм просто не удержалась и решила написать))

----------


## Artist

Dead Poets Society
Robin Williams



Mulholland Dr.
Directed & writen by David Lynch
Naomi Watts



Это шедевры.

----------


## Fix Control

Я снимаю фильм о суициде. На сайте вдохновился. Подробнее тут - http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1600

----------


## Агата

народ, кто останься смотрел? объясните плиз, че там за замуты таки , сложные для моих 3 извилин=)) типа у этого психиатора все время глюки были или че???? дабы не рассказывать весь сюжет и не ломать интереса тем, кто еще этот фильм не смотрел , ответьте в личку=))

----------


## [underlover]

Да, хотела сказать про "класс"
меня опередили)

фильм очень... очень... он просто очень.
о жестокости.

поправочка к посту Lirty о "классе". фильм о латвийской школе.
основан на реальных событиях. в Риге...

после первого просмотра час молчала.

----------


## Jack33

согласна с "классом", . прерванная жизнь- вообще шикраный фильм. 
очень хороший фильм - "самоубийцы-история любви". меня лично задел.
сейчас качаю "останься", а вот часов нигде не нашла, хотя хочу посмотреть уже года два....

о мэй еще нашал у нас в сети, даже не знала. что есть. ни разу не натыкалась на него

----------


## Агата

Jack33, ты как останься посмотришь, ответь на мой пост, который выше=))

----------


## Depress

Suicide / FinalCut.com
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=441656
В комментариях еще много названий фильмов про суицид и смерть.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

Вероника решает умереть.
сняли в 2009 году

----------


## [email protected]

> Вероника решает умереть.
> сняли в 2009 году


 Интересно.. сейчас в Инет полезу искать, книга очень понравилась, хочу посмотреть насколько режиссер по своему все описанное Коэльо интерпретировал.

----------


## mechta

"Куда приводят мечты"очень хороший фильм,про рай и про ад,про любовь. Советую,смотрела уже раз 10 и еще готова смотреть

----------


## U.F.O.

да, классный фильм...

----------


## Irene

> Сегодня посмотрела фильм, называется "Класс"
> Фильм повествует об эстонской школе. Главный герой - Йозеп, терпит все унижения, которым подвергают его одноклассники, но *в один прекрасный момент* всё кардинально меняется и те, кто чувствовали себя сильными, унижая слабого, *начинают задумываться* над своими поступками...


 Сейчас посмотрела. Все ждала обещанный  прекрасный момент, дождалась в последних кадрах. Кхм. Я сомневаюсь, что там кто-то успел вообще о чем-то задуматься.

-----------------------------------
*"Босиком по мостовой"* - Гремания, 2005 г., драма. В отличие от остальных , упомянутых в этой ветке, это "добрый" фильм. 




> Работая уборщиком в психиатрической больнице, Ник в последнюю секунду спасает от самоубийства девушку Лайлу, что приводит к непредвиденным последствиям: Лайла тайно выслеживает своего спасителя и однажды вечером неожиданно появляется в дверях его квартиры. В ночной сорочке и босиком. Все попытки Ника избавиться от Лайлы кончаются неудачей. Девушка твёрдо решила остаться у него навсегда.

----------


## Shechter

-----------------------------------
*"Босиком по мостовой"* - Гремания, 2005 г., драма. В отличие от остальных , упомянутых в этой ветке, это "добрый" фильм.[/QUOTE]

Да...хоть и драма, но жизнеутверждающая...Начинаешь верить,что раз уж на сумасшедших находятся те,кто их любит, тебя-то уж точно где-то такой ждёт

----------


## Destruct

"Нация прозака" - не просуицид, но советую посмотреть

----------


## Aleks

"Дом из песка и тумана"
Не совсем про суицид, но красивый фильм.

----------


## хХх

Можно ли фильм "Я - герой" с учатием Уилла Смитта, там, где он в конце взрывается отнести к теме? Это было самоубийство с отягчающими обстоятельствами :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shechter

"7 жизней" гляньте...от этого хоть польза была

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Старый эстетский филь Питера Уира "Пикник у висячей скалы", кто любит авторское кино смотреть обязательно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Еще вспомнил фильм Крик 1957 года М. Антониони-сейчас мне очень близка тема раскрытая именно в этом фильме.

----------


## Эндер

Под тематику, возможно подойдет фильм "Пила", хотя и не совсем. Тем более у меня после его просмотра, наооборот, частично пропадают мысли о су. Так же офигенный фильм "Чехол".

----------


## zanuda_ru

Еще "вставил" сериал "Спартак: Кровь и песок" сезон 2010 и сезон 2011.
Не суицид, но близко.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Вероника решает умереть.
> сняли в 2009 году


 маразма более не читала)

----------


## Loony-toons

Головорез Черный бандит, сбежавший африканский раб Отта Бенга, индийский мудрец, итальянский революционер Луихи и натуралист Чарльз Дарвин — герои сказок голливудского каскадера Роя, получившего травму после неудачного трюка на мосту. В лос-анджелесском госпитале его фантазии слушает пятилетняя девочка Александрия. Но однажды Рой узнает, что возлюбленная предала его, он больше не хочет жить и мечтает покончить с собой. В этот момент к нему снова приходит Александрия. Запредельная сказка продолжается…
А в народе просто - "кино феерия" :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Головорез Черный бандит, сбежавший африканский раб Отта Бенга, индийский мудрец, итальянский революционер Луихи и натуралист Чарльз Дарвин — герои сказок голливудского каскадера Роя, получившего травму после неудачного трюка на мосту. В лос-анджелесском госпитале его фантазии слушает пятилетняя девочка Александрия. Но однажды Рой узнает, что возлюбленная предала его, он больше не хочет жить и мечтает покончить с собой. В этот момент к нему снова приходит Александрия. Запредельная сказка продолжается…
> А в народе просто - "кино феерия"


 Не плохой фильм.Во всяком случае меня тронул.

----------


## Каин

> Головорез Черный бандит, сбежавший африканский раб Отта Бенга, индийский мудрец, итальянский революционер Луихи и натуралист Чарльз Дарвин — герои сказок голливудского каскадера Роя, получившего травму после неудачного трюка на мосту. В лос-анджелесском госпитале его фантазии слушает пятилетняя девочка Александрия. Но однажды Рой узнает, что возлюбленная предала его, он больше не хочет жить и мечтает покончить с собой. В этот момент к нему снова приходит Александрия. Запредельная сказка продолжается…
> А в народе просто - "кино феерия"


 Чересчур наивный.

----------


## Игорёк

Недавно посмотрел "гараж" (английский, 07 год).
Фильм про жизнь асоциала, смотрел как про себя. Показаны те чувства и ситуации, до боли знакомые всем асоциальным одиночкам, когда жизнь остановилась, некуда идти и нет смысла что-то делать. Конец вполне ожидаемый и логичный - герой кончает с собой...

----------


## Гражданин

> Недавно посмотрел "гараж" (английский, 07 год).
> Фильм про жизнь асоциала, смотрел как про себя. Показаны те чувства и ситуации, до боли знакомые всем асоциальным одиночкам, когда жизнь остановилась, некуда идти и нет смысла что-то делать. Конец вполне ожидаемый и логичный - герой кончает с собой...


 надо будет посмотреть

----------


## задрот-неудачник

*Чат / Chatroom.* Так как этот фильм снял Хидео Наката, я начал смотреть его, думая что это новый его ужастик в стиле Звонка, кои я очень обожаю. А оказалась это очень даже неплохая драма по тематике этого форума. Рекомендую.

----------


## Игорёк

> *Чат / Chatroom.* Так как этот фильм снял Хидео Наката, я начал смотреть его, думая что это новый его ужастик в стиле Звонка, кои я очень обожаю. А оказалась это очень даже неплохая драма по тематике этого форума. Рекомендую.


 Посмотрел. Начало ничего, многообещающее. конец скучный..

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Посмотрел. Начало ничего, многообещающее. конец скучный..


 Присоединяюсь, несколько нудновато( хотя я и сам - "зануда" :Smile:  ).

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Scumring

Контроль. О жизни (и не только) вокалиста Joy Division Яна Кертиса

----------


## heaven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe84u...embedded#at=14

----------


## smoozy

поддерживаю Контроль про Йена Кертиса

А еще бы посоветовал польский "День психа". Многие там себя найдут. Правда он не совсем о суициде, но близко к этому.
Мы, наверное, для того и смотрим такие фильмы, чтобы увидеть там себя и пожалеть. Неприятно это сознавать, но, должно быть, это правда.

----------


## smoozy

А фильм Гараж мне тоже очень понравился. Чего только стоят эти "родные" разговоры с самим собой: "Ну что, пойдем погуляем? - Пойдем. Вставай Джози" Приятно, что хотя бы в кино есть такие же люди.

----------


## Psalm69

Into the Wild /  В диких условиях (2007) реж. Шон Пенн (за шо я теперь его БЕЗМЕРНО уважаю)

просто СУПЕР фильм.
правда, скорей не о физическом , а о социальном самоубийстве (посмотите и поймете)
вообще, один из лучших, что я видел за последние лет пять

----------


## Warwara

*«Магнус» (эст. Magnus)* — эстонская кинодрама 2007 года. Первый фильм, запрещённый судом к показу в Эстонии, в странах Европейского союза.

----------


## Elly

> Останься / Stay
> 
> 
> Год выхода:  2005 
> Жанр:  Триллер  Драма   
> Режиссер:  Марк Форстер /Marc Forster/ 
> В ролях:  Эван Макгрегор /Ewan McGregor/, Райан Гослинг /Ryan Gosling/, Кэйт Бертон /Kate Burton/, Наоми Уоттс /Naomi Watts/, Элизабет Ризер /Elizabeth Reaser/, Боб Хоскинс /Bob Hoskins/
> Продолжительность:  1:39
> 
> ...


 Сильно тяжелый фильм?

----------


## виктор

Вкус вишни, производство Иран. Суть фильма как у нашего форума: «Бла, бла, бла…» известно о чем. Смотреть стоит, но многого не ждите, мне лично непонятно, за что ему дали золотую пальмовую ветвь. 7 из 10 за идею(не совсем удачно раскрытую, Иран ибо).

----------


## XoMKa

Зал самоубийц / Suicide Room
Понравился, тема по сути подростковая, затронуты и гей отношения и одиночество в сети. Сделали поляки  :Smile: 
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3747063

----------


## Звездопад

"Ты не знаешь Джека."
-

----------


## виктор

«Прогноз самоубийств»2011. Фильм отличный, корейцы снимать умеют ибо, конец на любителя, мне не понравился, испортил впечатление от фильма, посмотреть все же стоит.

----------


## 6erikov

Неужели никто не смотрел фильм *Самоубийцы: История любви*?
По-моему очень добрый и очень суицидальный фильм с юмором. Пожалуй мой любимый СУ-фильм.
Очень советую.





> После того как молодой парень по имени Зия свел счеты с реальностью, он попал в безумный загробный мир, уготованный самоубийцам. Это мир унизительной работы, грязных баров и старых музыкальных автоматов. Получив работу в пиццерии, Зия понимает, что его нынешняя жизнь не так уж отличается от жизни прежней… лишь немного хуже… Но всё меняется, когда он узнает, что девушка, которую он любил, тоже покончила жизнь самоубийством. И Зия отправляется в путешествие по загробному миру, чтобы найти любовь своей земной жизни.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

6erikov, у меня этот фильм один из любимых.)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

*Служанка/Hanyo 2010*

_Пока город существует в своем привычном ночном ритме, молодая девушка кончает жизнь самоубийством, спрыгнув с высоты прямо на мостовую. А ранее престарелая дама нанимает ее в богатый дом, где они вместе будут прислуживать семье, состоящей из мужа, беременной двойней жены и развитого не по годам ребенка. Поначалу все идет замечательно, новая работница вписывается в семью без малейших проблем, пока пристальный интерес к ней не начинает испытывать хозяин дома._

----------


## sapienti_sat

"Райские птицы". не совсем о суициде, но тема освобождения через смерть очень развита. да и вообще неплохой фильм и не тяжелый совсем.

----------


## Kent

Посмотрел не так давно вышедший в прокат фильм "*Самоубийцы*".



Фильм, позиционирующий себя как "черная" и "жизнеутверждающая" комедия, не плох. Моя оценка - 7 из 10. Хотя, вроде бы и смешных моментов было достаточно, и откровенного стеба, и какие-то тонкости темы суицида и даже социальных проблем удалось авторам затронуть, но получился фильм-абсурд, представляющий собой винегрет из разных жанров.
Содержание же его таково. Два немного двинутых на голову паренька (если Стычкина можно назвать пареньком), познакомившиеся в психбольничке, решают помочь друг другу уйти из жизни. Естественно, их попытки заканчиваются неудачами, но в одной из таких попыток они встречают девушку (Оксану Акиньшину), у которой из-за отсутствия в жизни секса, вернее, спорта, развилось желание покончить с собой. Выпив за собственный упокой (а соображать "на троих", как известно, легче), они с похмелья решают, что надо бы оттянуться напоследок и осуществить собственные заветные желания, а именно: ограбить торговый дом, поплавать с дельфинами и нанять сексуальных медсестер для бабуси-тренера. Исполнив свои желания, троица уже была готова отойти к праотцам, как вдруг к ним потянулись другие самоубийцы и наши добрые самаритяне решили исполнить и их желания, при исполнении которых попадали во всякие "косяки" и нелепые ситуации (ибо увести проститутку от сутенера в наше время сложнее, чем ограбить банк).
В фильме присутствуют кровь, перестрелки, сиськи и прочие прелести, но они особо не напрягают (и не доставляют), так что детям, впечатлительным и находящимся на грани самоубийства, можно смотреть это кино на здоровьице. Хэппи энд гарантирован!

----------


## Amonimus

Константин / Constantine
Все фильм видели, так что сюда зачем:
На самом деле там сюжет вёлся к тому что герой покончил с собой, а коекуда ему не хочется, поэтому он хороший. Также там коекто спрыгнула с высоты и это не супер для сестры, и она хочет её вернуть.

----------


## Sora_No_Yuki

Не нашла про этот фильм... Когда я его впервые посмотрела, то он меня силами наполнил, чтоли... Вообще очень рекомендую к просмотру, то как сыграли актеры заслуживает большого внимания!

*«Зал самоубийц»*




> В центре сюжета фильма современная состоятельная семья. Доминик — интроверт и сверхчувствительный подросток. Его родители ориентированы на себя и свои собственные проблемы, но они стараются уделять сыну внимание, задабривая дорогими подарками. Парень красив, богат, популярен, его девушка — самая красивая во всей школе. Но всё идёт наперекосяк, когда во время тренировки по дзюдо Доминик обнаруживает, что он — гомосексуал. Друзья теряют к нему уважение и подвергают парня обструкции. Одинокий и униженный, он погружается в себя, отказываясь покидать свою комнату. Однажды в Интернете некая таинственная девушка назначила Доминику встречу в странном месте под названием «Зал самоубийц».

----------


## Black Angel

Cписок фильмов о душевных расстройствах:

Агорафобия
- Имитатор (1995)
- Обнажённый страх (1999)
- Застывший от страха (2000)
- Влюблённый Тома (2000)
- Public Domain (2003)

Расстройства аутистического спектра
- Мальчик, который умел летать (1986)
- Человек дождя (1988)
- Карточный домик (1993)
- Куб (1997)
- Меркурий в опасности (1998)
- Без ума от любви (2005)
- Снежный пирог (2006)
- Бен Икс (2007)
- Чёрный шар (2008)
- Адам (2009)
- Меня зовут Кхан (2010)
- Тэмпл Грандин (фильм) (2010)
- Теория большого взрыва (сериал) (с 2007)

Биполярное аффективное расстройство (маниакально-депрессивный психоз)
- Мистер Джонс (1993)
- Поллок (2001)
- Сильвия (2003)
- Безумная любовь (1995)
- Заклинатель лошадей (1998)
- Майкл Клейтон (2007)
- Информатор (2009)

Большое депрессивное расстройство
- Интерьеры (1978)
- Обыкновенные люди (1980)
- Ангел за моим столом (1990)
- Мясник (1997)
- Девственницы-самоубийцы (1999)
- Нация прозака (2001)
- Часы (2002)
- Покушение на Ричарда Никсона (2004)
- Вероника решает умереть (2009)

Диссоциативные расстройства
- Три лица Евы (1957)
- Психо (1960)
- Сибил (1976)
- Сердце ангела (1987)
- Цвет ночи (1994)
- Никогда не разговаривай с незнакомцами (1995)
- Два убийцы (1998)
- Ураган (1999)
- Я, снова я и Ирэн (2000)
- Две жизни (2000)
- История двух сестёр (2003)
- Идентификация (2003)
- Гипноз (2004)
- Тайное окно (2004)
- Машинист (2004)
- Игра в прятки (2005)
- Пиджак (2005)
- Три ключа (2007)
- Безумный следователь (2007)
- Беспомощный (2007)
- Дороти Миллс (2008)
- Тёмные этажи (2008)
- Незваные (2009)
- Пикок (2010)
- Френки и Элис (2010)

Обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство
- Секреты души (1926)
- Люди-кошки (1942)
- А как же Боб? (1991)
- Лучше не бывает (1997)
- Планета Ка-Пэкс (2001)
- Великолепная афера (2003)
- Грязная Любовь (2004)
- Авиатор (2004)
- Фиби в Стране чудес (2009)
- Glee (2009)

Ретроградная амнезия
- Змеиная яма (1948)
- Малхолланд Драйв (2001)
- Число 23 (2007)

Шизофрения
- Сквозь тусклое стекло (1961)
- Образы (1972)
- Король-рыбак (1991)
- Бенни и Джун (1993)
- Безумие короля Георга (1994)
- Чистый, бритый (1995)
- Теория заговора (1997)
- Ослёнок Джулиэн (1999)
- Посланница: История Жанны д’Арк (1999)
- Игры разума (2001)
- Донни Дарко (2001)
- Планета Ка-Пэкс (2001)
- Revolution 9 (2001)
- Мэй (2002)
- Игби идёт ко дну (2002)
- Паук (2002)
- В руках бога (2004)
- Паучий лес (2004)
- Кто вы, мистер Брукс? (2007)
- Солист (2008)
- Остров проклятых (2010)
- Чёрный лебедь (2010)
- Идеальный хозяин (2010)
- Запрещённый приём (2011)

Бредовое расстройство и другие психотические расстройства
- Отвращение (1965)
- Король комедии (1982)
- Роковое влечение (1987)
- Ларс и настоящая девушка (2007)
- Одержимость (2009)

Тревожный невроз
- Обыкновенные люди (1980)

----------


## Kent

Вчера посмотрел фильм "*Боже, благослови Америку*" (2011).



Сюжет фильма. Мужик, которого достал плачь ребенка за стеной, коллеги на работе, тупые американские шоу по ящику, решает покончить с собой, когда узнает, что у него опухоль мозга. Но перед тем как убить себя, решает сделать одно дело - убить какую-то с#чку-подростка из телеэкрана, которая его раздражала. Убив ее, он едет в отель, чтобы уже спокойно самому отойти в мир иной, но к нему заявляется свидетель убийства - школьница, которой понравилось убийство "подруги", и делает Фрэнку (мужику-самоубийце) неожиданное предложение - пострелять еще.

Замечательный фильм, раскрывающий кучу социальных проблем, нафаршированный черным юмором, поражающий своей драматичностью и некоторыми сценами. Смотреть всем социопатам, социофобам, тем, кому надоел "Дом 2" и кто просто любит интеллектуальное кино!

----------


## Error-Nature

"Убей меня пожалуста"

----------


## Агата

> - Бен Икс (2007)


 понравился. развёрнуто тут http://www.kinopoisk.ru/user/1317585/comment/1087602/



> - Меня зовут Кхан (2010)
> - Лучше не бывает (1997)
> - Планета Ка-Пэкс (2001)
> - Игры разума (2001)
> - Чёрный лебедь (2010)


 эти все хорошие и неплохие + к ним Пролетая над гнездом кукушки

----------


## Alexandr890

http://vk.com/videos151307934?q=%D1%...4720_151791390
Посмотрите, хороший фильм.

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

Круг самоубийц / Клуб самоубийц \ Suicide Club / Suicide Circle / Jisatsu saakuru
Год выхода: 2001
Жанр: Триллер, Мистика
ыпущено: Япония
Продолжительность: 01:39:32


Режиссер: Cион Соно
В ролях: Рё Исибаси, Масатоси Нагасе, Йоко Камон, Кимико Ё, Роли

О фильме: 2001 год, Япония. Среди подростков стремительно растет популярность музыкальной группы «Desert». И вот в один день около пятидесяти школьниц кончают жизнь самоубийством, бросившись под колеса поезда метро на токийской станции Синдзюку. Это событие вызывает также волну самоубийств по всей Японии. Полиция в недоумении — на первый взгляд, эти случаи не связаны между собой. Вскоре в полицию звонит некая девушка и указывает на таинственный веб-сайт, отслеживающий самоубийства до того как они происходят и который может быть ключом ко всем событиям. Мало того, инспектору Куроде, расследующему дело, звонит какой-то ребенок и сообщает, что вскоре будет еще одна волна самоубийств. Затем происходит нечто, чего не ожидал никто…
http://www.ex.ua/view/17387999?r=2

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

может немножко не то, но все же..
Явление / The Happening (2008) 



Информация о фильме
Название: Явление
Оригинальное название: The Happening
Год выхода: 2008
Жанр: Фантастика, триллер, драма, детектив
Режиссёр: М. Найт Шьямалан
В ролях: Марк Уолберг, Зои Дешанель, Джон Легуизамо, Эшлин Санчез, Бетти Бакли, Спенсер Бреслин, Роберт Бэйли мл., Фрэнк Коллисон, Джереми Стронг, Алан Рак

О фильме:
Преподаватель биологии Элиот Мур - один из немногих, кто предвидит последствия глобального катаклизма, вызванного человеческой деятельностью и грозящей уничтожить всё население планеты. Беда приходит из ниоткуда, окружающая среда взбунтовалась против человечества, растения начали выделять токсины, заставляя людей повсеместно совершать самоубийства... Как спастись от всего этого никто не знает, а может уже и слишком поздно...
http://www.ex.ua/view/2573052?r=2

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

тоже мистика с самоубийствами

Изнутри / From Within (2008) HDRip



Жанр: ужасы, триллер, детектив
Режиссер: Фидон Папамайкл
В ролях: Элизабет Райс, Томас Деккер, Келли Блац, Лаура Аллен, Адам Голдберг, Марго Харшман, Румер Уиллис, Бриттани Робертсон, Стивен Калп, Джаред Харрис

О фильме: Странная эпидемия самоубийств поразила маленький и очень религиозный провинциальный городок… Кажется, это какой-то вирус или проклятие — каждый новый самоубийца незадолго до смерти контактировал с трупом предыдущей жертвы. Подозрения быстро падают на Эйдена — брата первого самоубийцы и представителя очень сомнительного семейства. Его незамедлительно избивают, но за него заступается Линдси. Заступается и забирает к себе домой отлежаться, тем самым настроив против себя почти всех местных жителей. Теперь Линдси предстоит разобраться с происходящим, возможно, разгадка лежит в трагическом прошлом семьи Эйдена, с которым отныне ее связывают не просто дружеские отношения.
http://www.ex.ua/view/1716626?r=2

----------


## Error-Nature

> Фильм в тему: "Самоубийцы" 2012 года выпуска, русская комедия. Если кому интересно то вот ссылка на он-лайн,но в он-лайне или скачать можно в принципе на любом сайте кино.
> 
> http://bobfilm.net/comedy/423-samoub...my-onlayn.html
> 
>   У кого берёт ТНТ,то можно посмотреть на нём завтра повтор.


 
На мой взгляд это подлая насмешка на самоубийством,сделали из этого камедию,истинный должен быть жанр Триллер\Драма\Ужасы ,а не хорошой концовкой не смотрел это,но уже знаю. например сцены из фильма типа "Пуль 1" .

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

Не совсем о су, но фильм тронул. Особенно то, что мальчик собирался это сделать..

Месть / H&#230;vnen (2010) 1080p

==========================================
Год выпуска: 2010
Страна: Дания
Жанр: Триллеры, Драмы
Продолжительность: 01:58:01
==========================================

Сюжет:
Антон много лет назад уехал из Дании и пошел волонтером в лагерь для перемещенных лиц в Африке. Там он увидел столько чужого горя и последствий войны, что решил никогда не пользоваться насильственными методами. Когда главный герой вернулся на родину, у него возник конфликт с одним из автослесарей, тот его сильно избил. Антон не хочет мести, но его сын воспитывался на других идеалах. Вместе с товарищем они решают поквитаться за отца.

Актеры:
Микаэл Персбрандт, Уил Джонсон, Эдди Кимани, Эмили Мулайя, Габриэль Мули, Джун Ваверу, Мэри Ндоку Мбай, Дина Берекет, Вилльям Йенк Нильсен, Ульрих Томсен, Трине Дирхольм

----------


## omen

Видно, что в теме уже давно никто про фильмы не писал, давлю фильмец от себя:

Фильм Чат / Chatroom 2012



Компания друзей-тинейджеров — Эва, Джим, Эмили и Мо — знакомится в чате с Уильямом — харизматичным юношей, который мгновенно их очаровывает. Для Уильяма, однако, новые друзья — повод затеять игру в кошки-мышки. Притворившись, что хочет помочь Джиму отказаться от антидепрессантов, он толкает его на путь саморазрушения.

«Чат» — один из фильмов, во множестве появляющихся в последнее время, дабы﻿ отразить в кино плотное вхождение интернета в нашу жизнь. Что для меня является стимулом посмотреть этот фильм, так это Аарон Джонсон, запомнившийся еще после «Иллюзиониста», и отлично зарекомендовавший «Пипцом»

А здесь, есть еще с десяток фильмов по теме.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

посмотрел вчера мультсериал "агент паранои". там одна серия про троих "суицидников", которые по интернету договорились встретиться и совершить групповое самоубийство. 
еще по теме на ум приходят фильм "фейрверк" и мультсериал "monkey dust"(тут по крайней мере один персонаж постоянно совершает самоубийство)

----------


## стиг тефтинг

посмотрел вчера мультсериал "агент паранои". там одна серия про троих "суицидников", которые по интернету договорились встретиться и совершить групповое самоубийство. 
еще по теме на ум приходят фильм "фейрверк" и мультсериал "monkey dust"(тут по крайней мере один персонаж постоянно совершает самоубийство)

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

Гот / Goth
Страна: Япония
Жанр: Ужасы, мистика
Год выпуска: 2008
Продолжительность: 1:36:24
Перевод: Одноголосый закадровый 
Cубтитры: нет

Режиссер: Ген Такахаши / Gen Takahashi
В ролях: Каната Хонго, Рин Таканаси, Мика Камия, Тошинобу Матсуо, Кейси Нагацука

Описание: Старшеклассники Ицуки Камияма и Ёру Морино увлечены человеческой жестокостью и убийствами. Камияма знал, что Морино разделит его интересы, как только увидел шрам на ее запястье. Вместе они следят за преступлениями зверского серийного убийцы в попытке найти двух его последних жертв. Все это они проделывают не ради того, чтобы сдать маньяка правосудию, а лишь чтобы удовлетворить собственные любопытство и интерес.

----------


## Selbstmord

"Зал самоубийц" смотрел... Очень тронуло...

----------


## Mopey

"лиля навсегда" шедевральный фильм

----------


## jkiby

Другие / The Others (2001)

Там и мистика и суицид и драма!Не знаю насколько он будет в теме данного форума-но посмотрите,наталкивает на раздумья!

http://my-hit.ru/film/3286/online

----------


## Troumn

"Останься" действительно хороший фильм. Зачёт.

----------


## mig

Учитель на замену, вроде еще не было тут, мне понравился.

----------


## Troumn

"Вымышленные герои" тоже не плохой фильм. Немного непредсказуемый, для меня. Пересматривать не буду точно, а так неплохая драма. Зачёт.

----------


## mig

Кстати кому понравился фильм класс у него есть продолжение называется класс жизнь после, продолжение тоже стоит посмотреть.

----------


## Troumn

Короче, почти все картины, написанные в начале темы, довольно-таки интересны.

P.S. 300ый пост. Ура.

----------


## Rum

2:37 (2006)

Непростая, переплетающаяся история 6-ти учеников выпускного класса одной из Австралийских школ. Прологом фильма служит трагическое самоубийство одного из учеников ровно в 2:37 пополудни. Действие самого фильма предшествует этой трагедии и развивается в течении одного дня. У каждого подростка, своя история, тайна, переживания, цели. И только конец фильма выявляет ученика, решившегося на столь отчаянный поступок. 

не знаю есть ли в сети с нормальным переводом, но я смотрела с кривоватенькими сленговыми субтитрами, однако понравилось в первую очередь неожиданной концовкой. интересный фильм.

----------


## Troumn

> 2:37 (2006)


 Где достать?

----------


## Taking Life From Me

> Где достать?


 http://www.ex.ua/view/3990474?r=2

----------


## Утопленник

не знаю говорили ли уже, но вот есть еще очень интересный фильм *На краю*

_Девятнадцатилетний Джонатан не хочет умирать. Но и жить ему совершенно не хочется. А поэтому одним пасмурным утром он, прихватив урну с прахом покойного отца, разгоняет машину до скорости 100 миль в час и направляет ее прямо с отвесного обрыва.

Шансы остаться в живых после этой смертельной процедуры ничтожны, но Джонатан чудом спасается. Его помещают в психиатрическую клинику в отделение изгоев с суицидальными наклонностями. Здесь Джонотану предстоит провести три долгих месяца._

советую смотреть  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

Черное зеркало(сериал)
"За последние десять лет технологии всесторонне изменили нашу жизнь, прежде чем мы успели опомниться и усомниться в них. В каждом доме, на каждом столе, на каждой ладони — плазменный телевизор, монитор компьютера, дисплей смартфона — черное зеркало нашего существования в двадцать первом веке. Наша связь с реальностью меняется. Мы возложили на алтарь «Google» и «Apple» и поклоняемся им. «Facebook»-алгоритмы знают о нас больше, чем наши собственные родители. У нас есть доступ ко всей информации в мире, но в голове хватает места лишь для того, чтобы воспринять 140 символов из сообщения в твиттере. В «Чёрном зеркале» отображается всеобщее беспокойство за наш современный мир…"

----------


## Snape

Посмотрел совершенно замечательную вещь под названием "Убей меня позже" - я б прям сказал, "must see" для нашего брата и особенно нашей сестры  :Smile:

----------


## Конституция

Кровь пеликана

Двух героев фильма, Никко и Стиви, знакомит сайт самоубийц. 
_-Слушай, у меня аммиак на руках. 
-Держи их при себе._

Искусство негативного мышления
Не о тематике самоубийства, но о людях, которые близки к этому. Замечательный норвежский фильм.

----------


## Ваня :)

Daft Punk's Electroma.

Забавный, грустный и светлый фильм без слов. Смотреть с чаем и печеньками.  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M71XQp-tpww

----------


## Elysium

"*Семь Жизней*" с Уиллом Смитом http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/395787/
(обратите внимание на кол-во рецензий, что не свойственно заурядным фильмам)

обещаю, что в конце фильма Вы будете громко рыдать...

----------


## jeri

Девушка на мосту / La Fille sur le pont (1999)- возможно не совсем соответствует теме)

----------


## October_File

Руководство по самоубийству 1 и 2 - 1 часть очень интересное, в фильме был спец DVD для самоубийц..

----------


## root

Эпоха алчности

----------


## Nabat

Der Todesking; FinalCut.com - странно, что никто не посоветовал, это классика суицид арта.

----------


## darkwood

> тоже мистика с самоубийствами
> 
> Изнутри / From Within (2008) HDRip
> 
> 
> 
> Жанр: ужасы, триллер, детектив
> Режиссер: Фидон Папамайкл
> В ролях: Элизабет Райс, Томас Деккер, Келли Блац, Лаура Аллен, Адам Голдберг, Марго Харшман, Румер Уиллис, Бриттани Робертсон, Стивен Калп, Джаред Харрис
> ...


 спасибо я посмотрю сейчас =)))))))

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Дети-самоубийцы / Demons Never Die
Страна: Великобритания
Жанр: ужасы
Год выпуска: 2011
Продолжительность: 01:33:01
Перевод: Одноголосый закадровый
Cубтитры: нет

Режиссер: Арджун Роуз / Arjun Rose
В ролях: Роберт Шиэн, Эшли Уолтерс, Тулиса Контоcтавлос, Джейсон Маза, Регги Йэтс, Шаника Уоррен, Мерленд, Джейкоб Андерсон, Дженни Жак, Эмма Ригби

Описание: После смерти девушки Амбер, которая покончила с собой, ее друзья в порыве сострадания и солидарности создают и присоединяются к договору о совместном самоубийстве. Но вот незадача, те кто вошли в список начинают по одному умирать от руки некоего убийцы в маске. Дети-самоубийцы наконец-то понимают цену жизни, но не слишком ли поздно? Тем более жить им или не жить уже решают не они…

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Грета / Greta (2009) 

Год выхода: 2009
Жанр: драма, мелодрама
Режиссер: Нэнси Бардавил
В ролях: Хилари Дафф, Эллен Бёрстин, Мелисса Лео, Ивэн Росс, Майкл Мерфи, Цианина Джоелсон, Эрик Шеффер Стивенс, Орен Скуг, Мори Гинсберг, Виван Дюгре

О фильме:
Грета в поездке, но не на отдыхе. Ей шестнадцать, она яркая, красивая и очень мятежная. Она полна сарказма, но это не скрывает ее страданий. Ее мать, Карен, находящаяся в третьем браке, отправляет Грету на лето к бабушке и дедушке, но она этому не рада. Грета рассказывает им о том, что полна намерений убить себя до того, как закончится лето, а методы самоубийства записывает в свой блокнот. Она действительно желает покончить жизнь самоубийством и, вскоре, показывает, насколько серьезны ее намерения. Но в это лето у нее появляется первый летний роман, раскрывающий ее харизматическую и женственную молодую личность.

----------


## _lamer

"Море внутри" с Хавьером Бардемом. Нравится мне этот актёр. Он атеист и ему это в плюс. Это тот редкий тип атеиста не по убеждению воинствующих с религией материалистов, а именно по ощущению. Море, мёртвая вода внутри тебя. Это интересный образ. У меня был не лучший настрой полтора года назад когда я посмотрел этот фильм перед началом своего путешествия по Руси-матушке. 
"Вход в пустоту" Гаспара Ноэ. Это не совсем про суицид, но про вход в пустоту. Что есть этот вход, в желаемую нирвану. Это трансформация всего того, что могло бы быть по-настоящему, но ты убиваешь себя чтобы осуществить насильно то, чего не может быть. В практике кундалини верхняя чакра (сахасрара) имеет фиолетовый цвет и предполагает любовь ко всему и вся. В психологии это цвет фрустрации - смесь разложившейся страсти (красный) и не найденного покоя (синий). Психоз и есть ни что иное как мнимая нирвана для наркоманов от психиатрии. Он холоден и глубоко внутри ощущается бессмысленность, отчаянный самообман. Возможно, я больше всего этого и боялся - стать счастливой вещью в себе. Я видел много людей вокруг меня, которые постепенно угасали, но хранили в себе остатки этой психотической энергии. Мне вспоминаются слова из апокалипсиса "ты ни холоден, ни горяч, ты тепл", а в фильме есть слова (дословно не помню) о том, что человек отказывается от мира мёртвых красок, сияющих за гранью сознания и хочет проживать настоящую жизнь в том виде какая она существует. В жизни обычно всё по-другому - человек выбирает забытие и становится конченным психотиком или просветленным, что по сути одно и то же - первый приходит в нирвану уже с багажом болезней, а второй продержится дольше, потому что пришел туда чистым и непорочным как ребенок - он не увидит чёрного света, про который рассказывал Бурхаев, но и не почувствует разницы между трансформированной радостью и настоящей - любой может посмотреть в глаза сектанту и увидеть нездоровый блеск. И никто не будет спорить, что ему плохо. Я люблю мрачные фильмы, потому  что раз за разом вижу в них нечто светлое, а в "светлых" - блевотину. 
  Вижу, тут Уилл Смит всплывает не по разу. Это отличный артист, но не актёр. И фильмы его - не кино, а та же блевотина, в которую добавили светящееся вещество. С Джонни Деппом та же история, хотя "Девятые врата" были ничего так.

----------


## _lamer

"Человек в левом нижнем углу фотографии"
http://video.sibnet.ru/video245809-C...tograph__1999/
  Отвратное ощущение. Оно мне напомнило знакомство с одним тру-хикке, который живёт затворником и любит смотреть расчленёнку. Он заразил на время меня этой болезнью - я стал истым материалистом и ощущал потенциальное гниение своего тела. Надолго меня не хватило, скатился в депрессию, всё вокруг стало нереальным до невозможности. 
  Он оповестил меня о том, что покончит собой. Связь с ним потеряна, и помочь там может только чудо. У него в душе чёрный кристалл. Я никогда не встречал таких людей, одна чернота. При этом он не боялся света - он улыбался при свете дня, но его взгляд был далёк..слишком далёк. Он смотрел сквозь время. Высокий парень..его голова была в небесах, взгляд предвкушал вечность, а тело внизу разлагалось, снедаемое червями. Он не подпустил меня к себе. Гордый и одинокий, за это я возненавидел его. Я считал, что он выше меня и мне было обидно; я готов был посыпать свою голову пеплом, но это ничего не меняло. 
  Ещё заметил тут много гостей висит..такое ощущение, что пользователей много, но они стесняются написать..прямо как на форуме социофобов..а то я столько напостил, а народ притих.

----------


## _lamer

Не знаю насколько это известный в невротических кругах видеосюжет, но я его только-только вчера заполучил от одного шизофреника. Не о суициде, но больше не знаю куда кинуть. Чисто "фрейдистская" символика. Почему в кавычках? Потому что у всех псих.больных одни и те же фантазии, схожие символы. Самый классический - зубастое влагалище. Музыка тоже отменная. Много раз пересматриваю и задумываюсь о выбранном пути - среди психических уродств. Это мир, в котором я живу, психохоспис..я не уверен..во многом..но когда я вынырнул..и буквально на месяц почувствовал себя абсолютно здоровым, ощущал себя как в юности..я всё равно снова пошёл на риск, двинулся на восток и, возможно, окончательно испортил себе здоровье. Во "Входе в пустоту" Ноэ люди тоже вроде как не хотели пребывать в мире красок..чего-то непонятного..хотя и стабильного и возвращались в физический мир, нашу 4-мерную реальность.

----------


## Заблудшая

Удивлена, что никто не упомянул прекрасный фильм - *Общество мертвых поэтов (Dead Poets Society)*

_"Джон Китинг — новый преподаватель английской словесности в консервативном американском колледже. От чопорной массы учителей его выгодно отличают легкость общения, эксцентричное поведение и пренебрежение к программе обучения. 
Однажды он посвящает своих подопечных в тайну Общества мёртвых поэтов. С этого момента каждый из учеников старается обрести свой собственный голос в безликом хоре, взглянуть на окружающий мир, высоко подпрыгнув над серой школьной оградой."_

 Очень глубокий и проникновенный фильм, из тех, которые продолжаешь обдумывать еще долгое время после просмотра.

----------


## darkwood

Побочный эффект
Интересный и депрессии и самоубийства присутствуют 


Побочный эффект (2013)

У Эмили начались психологические проблемы, когда ее мужа посадили в тюрьму. Спустя 4 года он выходит, а Эмили впадает в депрессию и, вроде бы, пытается покончить с собой. Психотерапевт назначает ей лекарства, но сама Эмили хочет принимать новый препарат, который ей советует коллега по работе.

----------


## U.F.O.

яйцедробительный и анусоразрывающий экшн от кореша Михалкова и любовника Джигурды - "Улыбка Гагарина" и его легендарное продолжение "Улыбка Гагарина 2", если ты не смотрел эти два умопомрачительных шедевра, то ТЫ ПАСКУДА ТВАРЬ БРОСАЙ БАТОН И ЖИВО ИХ СМОТРИ! иначе так и останешься нищебродом, неудачником и девственником до конца жизни!

----------


## Yurki

"2:37" , "Грехи отца" , "Связи нет" , "Класс"

----------


## Reita

Кто смотрел или читал "Норвежский лес"? Я и прочитал и просмотрел,но так и не понял,из-за чего Друг главного героя-Кидзуки,покончил с собой,надышавшись выхлопных газов?Нормальный,здоровый парень в самом расцвете сил,главная героиня в него влюблена безнадёжно,а он в один прекрасный день ни с того,ни с сего просто берёт и уходит от них...Внешних причин не было,может быть какие-то внутренние?Но это в произведении никак не обозначено совсем.Остаётся только догадываться.

----------


## Nabat

> Кто смотрел или читал "Норвежский лес"? Я и прочитал и просмотрел,но так и не понял,из-за чего Друг главного героя-Кидзуки,покончил с собой,надышавшись выхлопных газов?Нормальный,здоровый парень в самом расцвете сил,главная героиня в него влюблена безнадёжно,а он в один прекрасный день ни с того,ни с сего просто берёт и уходит от них...Внешних причин не было,может быть какие-то внутренние?Но это в произведении никак не обозначено совсем.Остаётся только догадываться.


 Это никак не обозначено, потому, на мой взгляд, как не важно. Из того, что мы знаем: У Кидзуки с Наоко ничего не было и, скорее всего, ничего не могло быть, в связи с психологическими и физиологическими особенностями последней.  Явилось ли это единственным и достаточным основанием - остается только гадать.

----------


## Reita

> Это никак не обозначено, потому, на мой взгляд, как не важно


 Возможно,но всё равно хоть какой-то намёк вставили бы,а то какая-то непонятка:вот он играет спокойно себе в бильярд с друганом,а вот уже заперся в машине у себя в гараже.Вообще,если честно,не понравился мне "Норвежский лес"-Мураками намутил что-то невнятное.А сколько восторженных охов и ахов по поводу фильма мне пришлось услышать от окружающих.Типичный пример раздутого "шедевра".Это только моё мнение,разумеется.
  Вот "Фейерверк"-это действительно шедевр безо всяких кавычек.Финальная сцена на берегу моря и с девочкой в центре кадра,а потом два сухих выстрела,окупает всё.Более красивого суицида в кино не припомню.Ну разве что концовка "Тельма и Луиза".Реально крутой момент-красиво отожгли.

----------


## Nabat

> Вообще,если честно,не понравился мне "Норвежский лес"-Мураками намутил что-то невнятное.


 Я более скажу - нипонцы пусты. Корейцы с китайцами их делают на раз.

----------


## CRIME

Не подскажите какой фильм лучше посмотреть: Вероника решает умереть или на краю ?

----------


## виктор

> Не подскажите какой фильм лучше посмотреть: Вероника решает умереть или на краю ?


 Оба фильма - дрянь, на мой взгляд) Вместо Вероники лучше посмотреть http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/264351/ А вместо "На краю" - http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/313564/

----------


## Apathy

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/33807/

----------


## RUDRA

Бьютифул 2009  (Бардем, реж.Иньяриту)

These Final Hours 2013 (херня, но вставляет)

Не суицид как таковой, но смерть присутствует плотно...

----------


## RUDRA

Вау... как же я забыл... один из моих любимейших фильмов!

"Жизнь Дэвида Гейла"   (Алан Паркер, Кевин Спейси)  Шикарный фильм, и два шикарных самоубийства Во Имя...

----------


## CRIME

Скачал фильм заправка и там нету русского языка.

----------


## Limbo

Один из лучших фильмов с темой суицида, что я видел - это "Часы".
Музыка-актёры-сюжет, - там всё прекрасно

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Всем советую фильм "Девственницы самоубийцы", тяжелое впечатление от него, но задуматься заставляет

----------


## Nord



----------


## Anisa_96

Завтра в полдень я умру- фильм про эвтаназию

----------


## Dust

фильм "Дракула" Стокера (1992), кажется, здесь ещё не упоминали. Там в сюжете присутствует суицид, но сам фильм скорее на тему судьбы и показывает духовный путь обоих главных героев.

ролик (30 секунд):




"Прерванная жизнь" тоже неплохой фильм.

----------

